# New Pictures of Jett



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

Some newer pictures of my little guy than the ones I posted the day I brought him home. These are much better quality! By now I figure his age is about 9 months or so.

As he's grown I see his personality. He's very attached to me. He goes wherever I walk, unless he's sleeping. Sometimes I'll lock him out of the bedroom and in the morning open the door then get back in bed. If he's in the living room and hears the door unlatch I can count to 10 and he'll be walking in and jumps up on my chest. He follows me in the kitchen and the bathroom; if I close the door when I open it he'll be laying on the carpet right next to the door. He's almost like a puppy! He does rub his head on me a lot too especially when I come home from work.


Cats are generally nocturnal but he's adapting to my schedule somewhat. At the beginning, I couldn't get any sleep because he'd be running around the bedroom. Now, when I go to sleep he comes in for some cuddling but will eventually walk away, sometimes to sleep on the floor, sit on the windowsill, or go back to the living room. He tends to become active again at sunrise (around 6am or before) and it wakes me up.

He was like this the moment I saw him in PetSmart; he reached out to grab me thru the bars. I guess he really has chosen me!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, Jett! Beautiful boy! Doncha luv face mashes?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

awwww... I think he likes you!  Good pics, pretty cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What a beautiful boy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks and sounds like a real sweetie. I love those dark markings on his face! That last pic... OMG!! too adorable for words...


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

And then there's this new one. He has taken to doing this every night when I come home from work. He jumps up on the counter then stretches up on the back legs to rub my face like this! He loves me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv !!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Jett = pure love.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What a handsome kid! He sure is cute!!!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh I love it when they do that kind of thing. I sure wish my semi-feral could take some lessons from Jett.  One good lesson would be using the litter box reliably, but head butts and face rubs would be appreciated too!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What a precious and handsome kitty you have there. It is wonderful when they have special greetings for you when you return home. He is simply wonderful.


----------

